

Show HN: An iOS AR game playable off of t-shirts - aaron_vernon
http://theaugmented.me/

======
Tichy
Is it actually cheaper to produce videos explaining things than to provide a
few screenshots with texts? I don't have flash installed on my browser
anymore, too lazy to switch to Chrome just to watch some random video.

~~~
aaron_vernon
Sorry, we are in the process of adding new screenshots to the website. View
the app on the App Store for a much more detailed description and screenshots
of it being used in a variety of situations.

~~~
joering2
> Sorry, we are in the process of adding new screenshots to the website

Sorry, but why would you post to Hacker News, if what you offer is incomplete
and you didnt even bother putting couple screenshots of something that may be
totally different than anything else most of us have seen for years.

I wasn't as lazy as GP and went to iTunes store to see the screenshots and it
looks awesome, but won't vote up this for a reason that you were lazy enough
not to put the images on.

I don't understand how people can pull off brilliant ideas that takes weeks or
months to build, then they post to HN to use one of not so many occasions to
grab an audience, and then they blew it off because they forgot to post a
basic content, like photos.

~~~
envex
I think you're looking at this a bit too seriously.

I mean, they're at WWDC, they want to promote their site so they add it to HN.

Either people complain that there is no video, or they complain that there are
no screenshots. Do people really not have enough to do that they complain
about everything?

~~~
Tichy
It's just that lately all sites seem to go the video only route, which is a
shame. And really, why not have both?

It's not about complaining about everything - it's just that I won't care to
check out their product. Their loss, not mine.

------
robobenjie
I love things like this, but I really feel like putting it on the back of the
shirt is really socially awkward. "Hey can you turn around and not face me for
a while so I can play your shirt"

------
digisth
I look forward to the day we can play AR games (with server-side enhancements)
with either something like Google Glasses or (hopefully) Google Eye Contacts.
Once we're hands free and have overlays and server support, it opens up whole
new avenues.

At first, it could be simple enhancements/reimplementations of existing games.
Like handball with different colored circles that appear on the wall that you
have to hit in the right order.

Then it could be FPSes, where you have a virtual arsenal of weapons, and once
you get fragged, you have to return to a predetermined location (flagged using
GPS coords) to "respawn."

Third, we could have full-fledged AR RPGs - think real-world WoW where your
surroundings actually look like Azeroth, and you fight mobs alongside your
friends, go into instances that look like the ones in the game, etc.

Exciting.

------
pavel_lishin
This does not seem like a lot of fun for the person wearing the t-shirt.

~~~
aaron_vernon
Yeah, we are at WWDC at the moment wearing the t-shirts to promote the game
and I have mostly been the back people have been playing off. It is a bit odd
just standing there but I think people can have 'fun' by using it as a way to
impress and shock people. The t-shirt draws a lot of attention and so it's
great for people who like that kind of thing.

Also the game just needs the marker that is on the website and so it can be
played off of laptops, iOS devices and even printed out.

~~~
pavel_lishin
Yeah, I would have focused more on people playing (for example) in the subway
in front of a big banner for the game.

------
allmybase
They should make something where both players battle with games on each
other's t-shirts!

~~~
papalalu
a sticker (i suppose peelable ideally) on the back of each other's device
could give some interesting options..

i also think they are missing a trick not having the pattern on the front and
using the then known position of the wearer's head in some way..

perhaps the two could be combined into some kind of shield/shooter duel, in
which case you could still flog the tshirts as part of the game.

